# Possible or a dream?



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

My wife and I have been talking about the requirements for our new apartment and we wanted to see if this is actually possible or if it is just a dream. These are the things we are hoping for:

- 2 BR apartment
- Nice view with large windows (beach or marina view preferred)
- Lots of light during the daytime
- Nice, spacious kitchen with appliances
- walking distance to bars and restaurants
- Walking distance to a supermarket 
- Mostly young couples and single business people
- beach access or close to it
- 120K AED

Again these are dream attributes, just trying to see if anyone knows of such a place with all or most of these. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah Dubai Marina is the best bet. You may need to spend a little more (say 10k) and you will find a nice one in the original 6 towers. Failing that check out the Promenade, or a new tower like the Torch.

The views at the Greens is another good option


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Coldubs said:


> My wife and I have been talking about the requirements for our new apartment and we wanted to see if this is actually possible or if it is just a dream. These are the things we are hoping for:
> 
> - 2 BR apartment
> - Nice view with large windows (beach or marina view preferred)
> ...


Assuming you want to be in the Dubai Marina area, you have basically two choices:

JBR - where you will get this:



> - 2 BR apartment
> - Fantastic view with large windows (beach or marina view)
> - Lots of light during the daytime
> - Nice, spacious kitchen without appliances(and really mediocre finishings)
> ...


Or Marina where you will get this (assuming one of the nicer towers):



> - 2 BR apartment
> - Nicish view with largish windows (marina view only, apartments in marina are generally a bit smaller than JBR)
> - Lots of light during the daytime
> - Nice, smallish kitchen with good quality appliances built-in
> ...


My vote is for JBR. It has it's problems, but the sea view and easy beach access more than make up for it in my book.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

1 bed at the Torch is about 70k and covers most of what you are after, it's a 2 minute walk to Spinneys. Not sure on the price of a 2 bed but I suspect it's in your price range.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I would heavily recommend not living in JBR, Size and view aside there is nothing nice about the buildings, and they offer no advantage over similar apartments in the Marina


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Failing that check out the Promenade, or a new tower like the Torch.


I'll give another vote for Marina Promenade. I have a 2 bed with views of the sea and marina and it's well within your budget. There's an Al Maya supermarket downstairs and it's about a 3 minute stroll to the beach.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Artrat said:


> (I have friend with high floor full sea view 2 br for 120, and I think he overpaid)


I have a bridge in London I'm no longer using, do you think they'd be interested in buying it?


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I have a bridge in London I'm no longer using, do you think they'd be interested in buying it?


Possibly :lol::lol: although I think he is just lazy rather than gullible. He moved in about 2 years ago when prices were higher and didn't bother to renegotiate when he renewed .


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies! JBR would be a good one but I don't think we can handle all the families with screaming kids. The promenade sounds promising! Any particular building in this complex?


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you all so so so much for the info! Both the Promenade and the Torch are exactly what we were looking for and we hadn't come across them in just broad Marina searches. Plus the Torch has many options for 90k! Really appreciate it


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

All the buildings in the promenade are good, second best established development in the Marina after the original Emaar 6. Avoid JBR like the plague unless you hanker after living in council flat style.


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Coldubs said:


> My wife and I have been talking about the requirements for our new apartment and we wanted to see if this is actually possible or if it is just a dream. These are the things we are hoping for:
> 
> - 2 BR apartment
> - Nice view with large windows (beach or marina view preferred)
> ...


Hey man, did you ever find anything good? Seems like my requirements are EXACTLY the same as yours...including the budget 
would love some conclusions to your research so far.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

steve_99 said:


> Hey man, did you ever find anything good? Seems like my requirements are EXACTLY the same as yours...including the budget
> would love some conclusions to your research so far.


Appart from what's been already mentioned I'd also suggest Al Manara, good quality buildings, great views of the Marina, and walking distance to Marina Mall/Spinneys, next to the Yatch club, etc.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

steve_99 said:


> Hey man, did you ever find anything good? Seems like my requirements are EXACTLY the same as yours...including the budget
> would love some conclusions to your research so far.


The Torch fits the bill except for the large kitchen.


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> The Torch fits the bill except for the large kitchen.


someone on this forum said to stay away from Torch

Also, is there a seperate gym fee or these towers? or any other fees? and If a lady wants to come over to hangout etc....will that be ok? how is that monitored


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure who didn't like the Torch, I live here and like it. No other fee besides DEWA and no issue with lady friends.


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not sure who didn't like the Torch, I live here and like it. No other fee besides DEWA and no issue with lady friends.



Thank you sir.
I did a search on Dubizzle and this is what i got for a 2 bedroom furnished.

Dubizzle Dubai | Apartment/Flat for Rent: 2 BED+HALL - EXECUTIVE BRAND NEW FURNISHED - CHILLER FREE - SEA VIEW - TORCH TOWER (DUBAI MARINA)

Dubizzle Dubai | Apartment/Flat for Rent: Fully Furnished 2BR Sea View in Torch Tower for 120K!Price Negotiable!

Dubizzle Dubai | Apartment/Flat for Rent: FULLY FURNISHED The Torch -2 B/R with full marina and partial sea view

also what does "Chiller free" mean? lol
DEWA = gas and electricity?
cable/internet etc are separate?
any thoughts?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

steve_99 said:


> Thank you sir.
> I did a search on Dubizzle and this is what i got for a 2 bedroom furnished.
> 
> Dubizzle Dubai | Apartment/Flat for Rent: 2 BED+HALL - EXECUTIVE BRAND NEW FURNISHED - CHILLER FREE - SEA VIEW - TORCH TOWER (DUBAI MARINA)
> ...


The first two are the same apartment which looks like an 06 apartment, so decent view. Can't tell about the other.

Chiller is the air conditioning
DEWA is electric and water, no gas in the building, running me 800/month with tax
yes, Du cable/internet service, mine is 544/month

I would look and if you like then go for it, I have no complaints.

The building across way is almost done, should have some excellent sea views. Can't remember the name. Princess Tower I think?


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

what is the difference between 05 and 06? which one is the best one? i want as much sea view as possible. 


Is the traffic good or bad during peak time in this area? to get on to SZR
thanks for your help


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> The first two are the same apartment which looks like an 06 apartment, so decent view. Can't tell about the other.
> 
> Chiller is the air conditioning
> DEWA is electric and water, no gas in the building, running me 800/month with tax
> ...


So it says "Chiller - free" does this mean there is no AC in the apt? lol that would suck


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It may be worth checking out Al Majara, although the kitchens (or womens gymnasiums as I call them) are quite small. If you are looking for space check out Emirates Crown the two beds there are about 2900 sqft.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

steve_99 said:


> So it says "Chiller - free" does this mean there is no AC in the apt? lol that would suck


No, but that *would* suck. It means you don't pay for the AC, just the fan electricity to blow it in.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

steve_99 said:


> what is the difference between 05 and 06? which one is the best one? i want as much sea view as possible.
> 
> 
> Is the traffic good or bad during peak time in this area? to get on to SZR
> thanks for your help


The 05 units have a great view of the Marina:










At night:










The beach view from 60+ floors up 05 apartment but this is with telephoto lens:










This is the view from my bedroom closest to an 06 apartment:










Beach views from any unit will not be that great due to the Marriott and other buildings.


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> The 05 units have a great view of the Marina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! thanks...

so 06 : good marina view
05: beach view (but with obstacles)

I wanted to get something with a good beach view. possible?

also, I don't want to get anything on the lower floors. What's the minimum I should look for? above floor 20, 30 ...etc ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

steve_99 said:


> Great pics! thanks...
> 
> so 06 : good marina view
> 05: beach view (but with obstacles)
> ...


70 to get above the Marriott!


----------

